# Reicht mein Netzteil auf dauer mit einer GTX 780TI OC



## hiighsociety (8. November 2013)

Hallo, ich plane diese Karte zu kaufen Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3072 MB DDR5

Derzeit habe ich ein Be Quiet E9 Straight Power 480Watt verbaut.
Neben dem Netzteil sind folgende Komponenten im PC verbaut.


 -- Prozessor Intel I5-3550@stock
 -- Mainbord- ASUS P8Z77 - M
 -- Kühler -- Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B RAM
 -- 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue @1600MHz
 -- Grafikkarte - ASUS GTX 660TI DIRECT CU II [OC]
 -- 1x Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256 GB.
 -- 1x WD 1TB HDD
 -- 3 x Silent Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter 120mm
 -- 1x Standart DVD Laufwerk

ICh will das netztreil jetzt nicht an die Grenze bringen, das es bei Last noch drauf geht 
Gehört habe ich das immer etwas platz sein soll und man sein netzteil nicht ans max bringen soll, deswegen frage ich hier nochmal nach bevor ich demnächst die Karte kaufe.


----------



## Legacyy (8. November 2013)

Reicht locker, der PC wird keine 350W brauchen.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer zusammenrechnet...

Die GTX 780 dürfte gut 250W ziehen.
CPU 77W
Board 30W (inkl RAM)
Mech. HDD 10W
SSD 5W
je Lüfter 5W

Mehr als 350W sinds im Weltuntergangsszenario schon. Aber 480W sollten reichen.


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer zusammenrechnet...
> 
> Die GTX 780 dürfte gut 250W ziehen.


 
Es geht hier aber nicht um die 780, sondern um die 780 TI übertaktet, bitte richtig lesen bevor du antwortest sowas hilft mir nicht


----------



## ASD_588 (9. November 2013)

übertaktete gpu ca 300W - 450W
zusätzlich mit übertakte cpu ca 450W 500W

je nach dem wie weit man geht könte es knapp werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht um die 780, sondern um die 780 TI übertaktet, bitte richtig lesen bevor du antwortest sowas hilft mir nicht


 
Ohne extreme Maßnahmen zu ergreifen kannst du so viel takten wie du willst - die Karte limitiert bei 106% TDP - dann sinds statt 250W eben 265W. Einen Unterschied macht das nicht im Geringsten - dein 480er E9 reicht locker. Bevor dein netzteil schlapp macht hast du die maximale OC-Grenze deiner CPU und GPU längst erreicht. 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> übertaktete gpu ca 300W - 450W


 
Bitte wenn ihr Tests lest auch kucken was genau die Leistungsaufnahme ist - nur die allerwenigsten Grafikkarten sprengen die 300W knapp - und das sind fast immer dual-GPU Karten. Wenn in Tests von 400W und mehr die Rede ist ist das die Leistungsaufnahme _des gesamten PCs, NICHT die der Grafikkarte alleine!
_


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

@Incredible, vielen dank für die perfekte Erklärung.
Ich will und kann meinen i5 3550 gar nicht übertakten, da es keinen "K" Multiplikator hat und somit für die CPU overclocking ausfällt, weder werde ich die 780TI übertakten, ich kaufe sie halt schon übertaktet.. auf 1006 MHz + Boost 1046MHz

Und in den ganzen Tests wird ja meistens eine CPU  aus der 4 Generation von intel benutzt, und die ziehen auch mehr als die 3.Generation soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Aber alles in allem kann ich ohne bedenken das es eng wird, die oben gepostete 780TI OC kaufen?


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2013)

Ja, kannst Du


----------



## poiu (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Ich will und kann meinen i5 3550 gar nicht übertakten, da es keinen "K" Multiplikator hat und somit für die CPU overclocking ausfällt,



ausfallen nein, nur limitiert  

aber probier es doch halt aus, ausreichen müsste es auch im worst case fall


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

Sollte reichen.

Aber WARUM will man sich 'ne völlig überteuerte Grafikkarte kaufen?! 'ne 290X ist doch die bessere Option, insbesondere wenns sie mit Custom Kühler gibt.
Frage mich echt, warum einige Leute so zwanghaft diese überteuerten nV Karten kaufen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Und in den ganzen Tests wird ja meistens eine CPU  aus der 4 Generation von intel benutzt, und die ziehen auch mehr als die 3.Generation soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


 
Bitte bei solchen Dingen die Größenordnungen beachten...
Die 4er Generation braucht offiziell tatsächlich mehr Strom, nämlich 84W, wo die 3er noch mit 77W beziffert wurde. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied quasi Null... und für dein Anliegen hier sind die 7W Unterschied im schlimmsten Falle erst recht völlig egal.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Gehört habe ich das immer etwas platz sein soll und man sein netzteil nicht ans max bringen soll, deswegen frage ich hier nochmal nach bevor ich demnächst die Karte kaufe.



Das Netzteil reicht problemlos für die Grafikarte



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte bei solchen Dingen die Größenordnungen beachten...
> Die 4er Generation braucht offiziell tatsächlich mehr Strom, nämlich 84W, wo die 3er noch mit 77W beziffert wurde. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied quasi Null... und für dein Anliegen hier sind die 7W Unterschied im schlimmsten Falle erst recht völlig egal.


 
Die 84 Watt bzw. 77 Watt sind die TDP und nicht der Stromverbrauch. 
Sei doch bitte etwas genauer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 84 Watt bzw. 77 Watt sind die TDP und nicht der Stromverbrauch.
> Sei doch bitte etwas genauer.


 
Genau deswegen steht da "In der Praxis ist der Unterschied quasi Null". Für den TE ist der Unterschied zwischen TDP und tatsächlichem Stromverbrauch auch völlig wurscht und hätte völlig unnötigerweise verwirren können.
Es reicht wohl aus zu sagen "Der PC verbraucht in der Realität wesentlich weniger als die Summe seiner TDPs" und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es reicht wohl aus zu sagen "Der PC verbraucht in der Realität wesentlich weniger als die Summe seiner TDPs" und fertig.


 
Das bringt es auf den Punkt.


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

@Stefan ich nehme eine nvidia karte  weil ich mit AMD nicht zufrieden war,  hatte 2 verschiedene AMD karten und beide mussten wieder zurueck, sowas will ich mir ersparen, habe jetzt insgesamt 3 nvidia karten gehabt mit jeder war ich zufrieden was leistung und qualität angeht, deshalb wird jetzt auch wieder eine nvidia karte genommen.
Aber ich verstehe auch nicht was das hier zu suchen hat denn meine entscheidung ist fix mir ging es nur um das netzteil darum habe ich extra hier gefragt statt in der grafikkarten sektion, wollte mir das AMD gelaber sparen 😉


----------



## ASD_588 (9. November 2013)

> Bitte wenn ihr Tests lest auch kucken was genau die Leistungsaufnahme  ist - nur die allerwenigsten Grafikkarten sprengen die 300W knapp - und  das sind fast immer dual-GPU Karten. Wenn in Tests von 400W und mehr die  Rede ist ist das die Leistungsaufnahme _des gesamten PCs, NICHT die der Grafikkarte alleine!_


ich meinte auch die gesamte leistungs aufnahme sonst hätte ich es anderst formuliert.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> @Stefan ich nehme eine nvidia karte  weil ich mit AMD nicht zufrieden war,  hatte 2 verschiedene AMD karten und beide mussten wieder zurueck, sowas will ich mir ersparen, habe jetzt insgesamt 3 nvidia karten gehabt mit jeder war ich zufrieden was leistung und qualität angeht, deshalb wird jetzt auch wieder eine nvidia karte genommen.
> Aber ich verstehe auch nicht was das hier zu suchen hat denn meine entscheidung ist fix mir ging es nur um das netzteil darum habe ich extra hier gefragt statt in der grafikkarten sektion, wollte mir das AMD gelaber sparen 😉


 
Trotzdem kann man anmerken dass die GTX 780 TI halt sehr teuer ist.
Die GTX 780 ist kaum langsamer aber deutlich preiswerter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> weil ich mit AMD nicht zufrieden war


 Und wann war das?! vor 10 Jahren?!

Sorry, aber vielleicht solltest du mal schauen, wie die Lage aktuell ist. Und da schauts so aus, dass die 780TI einfach mal unverschämt teuer ist. Die 290X ist nicht langsamer (im Über Mode), aber kostet gleich mal ~200€ weniger. Und hat 1GiB mehr Speicher.
Dazu kommt noch Mantle und das eine oder andere auch noch wie D3D11.2, was nVidia auch nicht kann.

Kurzum: Bevor man 'blind' eine nV Karte kauft, sollte man sich noch mal *gründlich überlegen, ob das auch wirklich sinnvoll ist*.
Und nur weil irgendwann irgendwas mal nicht gefiel, heißts nicht, dass sich das nicht geändert haben könnte. Siehe Tomb Raider und diverse Probleme mit einigen Treibern bei nVidia...

Das einzige, was du bei der 290X machen solltest: auf Custom Lösungen warten, da der Originale Kühler doch schon sehr grenzwertig ist (und nein, der Kühler, den nVidia verbaut ist NICHT besser, DHE Kühler sind einfach so mies).


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und nein, der Kühler, den nVidia verbaut ist NICHT besser, DHE Kühler sind einfach so mies.


 
Der Nvidia Referenzkühler ist leiser.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nvidia Referenzkühler ist leiser.


Nee, ist er nicht. Bei gleicher Verlustleistung sind beide gleich.
0,1 Sone Differenz, bei PCGH.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

Da habe ich jetzt aber andere Werte im Kopf.
Die AMD 290X hat 7 Sone unter Last. Die GTX 780 3,6 Sone.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da habe ich jetzt aber andere Werte im Kopf.
> Die AMD 290X hat 7 Sone unter Last. Die GTX 780 3,6 Sone.


 
Schau dir die Tabelle noch mal genau an! Und vergleiche 780TI mit 290X im Standard mode. Da liegen beide bei etwa 4,5 Sone.

Es gibt auch einen Mod, um die Kühlleistung des originalen Kühlers zu erhöhen, schaut dann so aus...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

Kannst du mir einen Link posten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Overclocking

780TI vs 290X Quiet


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

Ja. Die AMD im Quiet Modus aber der ist nicht praxisnah. Der Standard Modus ist schon realistisch und da kackt AMD einfach ab. Keine Ahnung wieso die es nicht schaffen das Teil leiser zu kriegen. 
Aber Nvidia hat auch zugeschlagen. Die GTX 780 war schon spürbar leiser. Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn der Kühler der gleiche ist -- die Karte aber mehr Strom frisst und heißer wird. 

Danke für die Links. 

Ich weiß schon wieso ich kein Referenzdesign kaufe.


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

Es war letztes Jahr, wo ich eine 7870 hatte, wo der VRAM defekt war, und eine 7950 bei der ist unter Last immer ein Lüfter ausgefallen, und somit hat sie abgeschaltet wegen zu hoher hitzeentwicklung, somit werde ich mir eine AMD Karte nicht mehr antun, egal ob sie von Asus oder einem anderen Partner produziert wird.

@topic, die 780 ist kaum langsamer sagt ihr, das kann gut stimmen, aber die 780TI ist doch rein von den technischen Werten der 780 überlegen vorallem da sie eine vollausgebaute GK110 Karte ist sowas hatten wir zuvor noch nicht.. meinet wegen kann ich auch auf maxwell warten aber wenn ich die Leistung jetzt brauche kaufe ich auch dementsprechend das was meiner meinung nach derzeit von NV am schnellsten ist, und das ist nun mal die 780TI von Inno3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Es war letztes Jahr, wo ich eine 7870 hatte, wo der VRAM defekt war, und eine 7950 bei der ist unter Last immer ein Lüfter ausgefallen, und somit hat sie abgeschaltet wegen zu hoher hitzeentwicklung, somit werde ich mir eine AMD Karte nicht mehr antun, egal ob sie von Asus oder einem anderen Partner produziert wird.


Sorry, aber das ist einfach pech. Das einem Hersteller anzulasten ist einfach unangebracht. Kann immer mal passieren. Schuld hat niemand!

Du solltest dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass solche Defekte immer vorkommen können, insbesondere kurz nach Erhalt der Ware -> Transportschaden.
Wenn das öfter vorkommt, solltest du dich mal bei DHL beschweren. Und den Versandhändler informieren (damit er sich auch noch mal bei denen beschweren kann).
Ein sehr harter Umgang mit den Paketen kann nämlich die Ursache deiner Probleme sein.

Aber, wie erwähnt, sind das, was du hier erwähnt hast, Dinge, die einfach vorkommen können...



hiighsociety schrieb:


> @topic, die 780 ist kaum langsamer sagt ihr, das kann gut stimmen, aber die 780TI ist doch rein von den technischen Werten der 780 überlegen vorallem da sie eine vollausgebaute GK110 Karte ist sowas hatten wir zuvor noch nicht.. meinet wegen kann ich auch auf maxwell warten aber wenn ich die Leistung jetzt brauche kaufe ich auch dementsprechend das was meiner meinung nach derzeit von NV am schnellsten ist, und das ist nun mal die 780TI von Inno3D


 780TI =  ~650€
780 = ~450€

Also 200€ preiswerter...

Für das Geld einer 780TI kannst du dir fast zwei 290er kaufen (~350€/StücK)


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Die AMD im Quiet Modus aber der ist nicht praxisnah.


Hä?! Warum??



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Standard Modus ist schon realistisch und da kackt AMD einfach ab.


Quiet ist Standard...



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso die es nicht schaffen das Teil leiser zu kriegen.


Ist doch leise. Schau dir doch den Link an!
Bei gleichem Verbrauch ist auch die 780TI genau so laut wie die 290X. Beide nutzen einen DHE Kühler, was soll man da jetzt noch besser hin bekommen?!



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Nvidia hat auch zugeschlagen. Die GTX 780 war schon spürbar leiser. Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn der Kühler der gleiche ist -- die Karte aber mehr Strom frisst und heißer wird.


Genau und genau deswegen ist sie auch nicht leiser bzw eher sogar lauter...

Womit man durchaus sagen kann, dass beide Kühler gleich gut/schlecht sind und der AMD Kühler, aufgrund höherer maximaler Drehzahl des Lüfters, mehr Reserven hat...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wieso ich kein Referenzdesign kaufe.


Das ist der Punkt. Das Referenzdesign ist nicht so prickelnd, weswegne man auf die Custom Karten warten sollte...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> @topic, die 780 ist kaum langsamer sagt ihr, das kann gut stimmen, aber die 780TI ist doch rein von den technischen Werten der 780 überlegen vorallem da sie eine vollausgebaute GK110 Karte ist sowas hatten wir zuvor noch nicht.. meinet wegen kann ich auch auf maxwell warten aber wenn ich die Leistung jetzt brauche kaufe ich auch dementsprechend das was meiner meinung nach derzeit von NV am schnellsten ist, und das ist nun mal die 780TI von Inno3D


 
Klar ist die GTx 780 Ti technisch leicht besser weil sie eben der Voll Ausbau ist.
Aber der Unterschied liegt bei 5-10%.
Wenn du für die paar Prozent mehr Leistung 200€ mehr ausgeben willst dann kannst du das machen. Aber dir muss klar sein dass du das Geld auch gleich in den Fluss werfen kannst.


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

> Sorry, aber das ist einfach pech. Das einem Hersteller anzulasten ist einfach unangebracht. Kann immer mal passieren. Schuld hat niemand!
> 
> Du solltest dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass solche Defekte immer vorkommen können, insbesondere kurz nach Erhalt der Ware -> Transportschaden.
> Wenn das öfter vorkommt, solltest du dich mal bei DHL beschweren. Und den Versandhändler informieren (damit er sich auch noch mal bei denen beschweren kann).
> ...



Warte mal, du belehrst mich grad Firmen nicht anzulasten, aber tust im zweiten satz genau das wovor du mich warnst - nämlich DHL schlecht reden.

Die beiden Defekte, sind nach einigen Wochen enstanden, somit dachte ich gut investiere ich noch ein paar  € mehr und hole mir die 7950 nach glaube 11 Tagen stellte sich auch da ein Defekt raus.

@Treeshold, Sind es wirklich nur 5-10%?
Welche GTX 780 kannst du denn dann empfehlen, die an die leistung der 780TI ran kommen kann.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. November 2013)

> Es gibt auch einen Mod, um die Kühlleistung des originalen Kühlers zu erhöhen, schaut dann so aus...


auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2013)

@hiighsociety 

Was für ein Netzteil hattest du zu der Zeit verbaut?


----------



## hiighsociety (9. November 2013)

genau das was derzeit verbaut, ist es war alles so gekauft wie ich es zusammengestellt haben wollte.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> @Treeshold, Sind es wirklich nur 5-10%?
> Welche GTX 780 kannst du denn dann empfehlen, die an die leistung der 780TI ran kommen kann.


 
Die Unterschiede sind echt nicht groß.
Das merkte man ja schon bei der GTX 780 vs. Titan. Auch da ist der Unterschied Banane. Bzw. die Customer GTX 780 sind schneller als die Titan.
Klar kannst du jetzt eine OC GTX 780 Ti kaufen aber trotzdem ist der Unterschied gering. Das ist den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert. Beide Karten sind zur gleichen Zeit am Ende. Da hat keine einen Vorteil.

Empfehlen kann ich die Inno. Ich habe die selbst.
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Treshood, ist schneller auch gleich besser?
Weil rein technisch ist die TI viek besser, mehr shaddereinheiten, schnellerer speicher und einiges wo die zahlen zur normalen 780 höher ausfallen was technik betrifft.
Kannst du mir noch bitte sagen ob die von dir gepostete grafikkarte eine pcb backplate hat das ist mir sehr wichtig.
Und ist inno3d ichill 780 schneller als eine titan @stock?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das sind alles nur Zahlen und Marketing Geblubbere.
Lass dich davon nicht beirren. 
In den Game Benchmark ist der Unterschied sehr gering.

Die iChilli ist schneller als die Standard Titan.

Hier ein Bild der Backplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Danke fuer deine hilfe treshold, eine letzte frage bevor ich den kauf abwickel, wird die grafikkarte soweit passen in meine phantom 410? Link zum bild der jetzigen asus direct cu 2 gtx 660TI   https://imageshack.us/a/img22/8654/f56l.jpg

Rechts habe ich genug platz mir  ist nur aufgefallen das mein cpu kuehler sehr nah an der grafikkarte ist und die belegt nur 2slots  und die inno belegt 3.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Die iChilli ist 30cm lang. Da musst du einfach mal nachmessen ob das bei dir passt.

Die drei Slots gehen ja nach unten weg und nicht zum Kühler hin. Das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Naja wie gesagt rechts ist genug platz da ich das festplattenfach rausgenommen habe , habe aber halt ein kleines mainboard ASUS P8Z77 - M , weil dort muss es ja auch in den slot rein verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Die Backplatte ist natürlich ein paar Millimeter dick.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Wie kann ich das jetzt am besten pruefen?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Wie viel Platz hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Naja du hast doch das bild gesehen oder?
Soviel platz und halt rechts noch ne menge aber das ist ja nicht soo wichtig wie die höhe zum kühler und ob es ueberhaupt dann noch ans mainboard gesteckt werden kann


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das ist ein Bild. Da kannst du schwer Abstände einschätzen.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

naja mir ist halt wichtig, ob es auf mein o.g mainboard in den steckplatz passt und nicht oben an den kühler kolidiert.. aber wie ich das jetz abschätzen soll weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das geht nur in dem du die Karte kaufst und es ausprobierst.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

hmm.. blöd blöd, sag mal ist das normal das meine karte so schief durchhängt?
macht mir grad etwas sorgen, aber sie sitzt eig fest drinne und die schrauben sind alle fest verschraubt.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Wenn die Karte fest sitzt ist alles i.O.

Wie viel Platz ist denn jetzt genau zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte? Kannst du das in Millimeter angeben?


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Sag mal, ich weiß das gehört hier nicht rein, aber das kann nicht normal sein das sie so schief hängt, bei meinem Mainboard gibt es ja 2 SLots, ein schwarzen und den einen blauen, ich und ein kollege vermuten die grafikkarte hängt im blauen slot darum ist sie so schief, ist der schwarze slot denn auch ein GPU SLOT, und liefert er pci 3.0? http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5918/kwid.jpg

Weil, iwie ist das nicht normal, ich habe jetz andere bilder mit einer anderen grafikkarte und dem gleichen mainboard gesehen und die sehen nicht schief aus wie meins.
Komme auch gar nicht an diese eine klammer ran um die grafikkarte rauszunehmen aus dem slot, es wurde bei K&M gemacht, vllt sollte ich die mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Die Grafikkarte muss in den blauen Slot gesteckt werden. Dort hat sie die volle Anbindung.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Laut gpuz BUS INTERFACE :  pcie_E.3.0x16 @ x16.3.0
sprich sie steckt im blauen, aber die hängt echt komisch runter das nervt mich übertrieben.. glaube mit ner inno3d wirds echt eng glaub sogar das geht gar nicht auf wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.. man man man


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Auf dem Foto ist da nicht so viel zu erkennen.
Daher weiß ich nicht genau wie du das meinst.
Aber dass die Karte leicht durchhängt ist normal. Schließlich steckt die nur in dem Sockel und wird von der kleinen Klammer gehalten.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Aber die inno3d könnte jetz nicht abbrechen weil sie so schwer ist oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Nein. die brechen nicht ab. Außerdem verschraubst du die Karte doch am Case oder nicht?


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

An der slot blende meinst du jetzt oder wie?, wenn ja klar.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Ja genau da.
Wenn du da die Karte fest verschraubt hast passiert nichts.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Ok, man ich hoffe sie passt inno hat echt mit den maaßen bisschen übertrieben aber naja hoffe sie ist nicht laut was kannst du dazu berichten im idle & last?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das liegt daran dass der HerculeZ Kühler so groß ist.

Den kannst du auch extra kaufen.
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Inno3D » Inno3D HerculeZ X3 Ultra Kühler + iChill Backplate


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

So treshold, hab den PC mal hingelegt und gemessen zwischen jetziger Grafikkarte und CPU kühler sind in der mitte bis zu 1 CM frei an den seiten um die 9mm nach rechts kann ich auch bis zu 50CM gehen, also sollte doch alles passen oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das passt. Die Backplatte hat vielleicht 5mm.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Ich werd sie aber anstecken können an das mainboard, weil habe angst das es da zu kurz wird sprich ich es nicht rein stecken kann  keine ahnung man mache mir sorgen 460€ sind echt nicht wenig

Hier noch mal ein Bild :


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Das wird passen. Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## Westcoast (10. November 2013)

passt schon, im gehäuse ist genug platz.


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist genug Platz, deine Asus GTX660Ti ist ja schon 272mm lang und die Inno nur 2,5cm länger. Also mach dir keinen Stress und drück den Bestellen-Button

Gruß


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Danke nochmal an alle, eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch da mein CPU Kühler sehr nah an der Grafikkarte gebaut ist frage ich mich wie ich die "mainboard klammer" lösen kann um meine grafikkarte aus dem slot zu nehmen, ich komm da gar nicht ran mit meinen händen ist echt eng, was könnte ich mir als hilfsmittel nehmen um auf die klammer zu drücken?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Du Kannst einen schmalen Holzstock nehmen. Mache ich immer.
Z.B. einen Suppenlöffel.
Holz ist nicht hart genug um das Mainboard zu beschädigen wenn du abrutscht aber fest genug um den Clip zu lösen.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. November 2013)

Ah also so ein holzsuppenlöffel? 
Kennt sich jemand bei Asus aus zieht man die nach oben oder muss man die rein drücken damit sich das vom mainboard löst?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Was meinst du genau?

Um die Grafikkarte zu entnehmen muss man den Clip nach unten drücken. Das ist überall gleich.


----------



## hiighsociety (11. November 2013)

Passt alles, hab  heute die alte grafikkarte aus & eingebaut komme da ganz gut ran mit dem Holzlöffel 
Wie sieht es eig aus wenn ich meine neue bekomme, soll ich so verfahren : neuen treiber für die 780 schon mal runterladen, den alten komplett alles was mit nvidia zutun hat in der systemsteuerung deinstallieren, PC ausschalten, erden, grafikkarte ausbauen, neue einbauen gehäuse zu machen pc starten und den vorgeladenen Treiber installieren?
Verschwindet eig das Bild, wenn ich den alten Treiber deinstalliere?


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2013)

Das musste net so kompliziert machen.

Alte 660 TI raus, neue 780TI rein und neuen Nvidia Treiber installieren, fertig


----------



## hiighsociety (11. November 2013)

Sollte man den Treiber nicht vorher deinstallieren?^^


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2013)

Braucht man net, sind ja beides Nvidia Karten


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2013)

Du kannst sie aber natürlcih auch vorher deinstallieren, kaputt machst du dadurch nichts


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2013)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Sollte man den Treiber nicht vorher deinstallieren?^^



Nee, ist alles die selbe Soße


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Spielt echt keine Rolle. Du hast ja jetzt schon den Treiber drauf den du brauchst damit die neue läuft.
Also einfach die Karten tauschen. Das System erkennt dann die neue Grafikkarte und installiert die Treiber automatisch.
Du kannst dann danach im Geräte Manager checken ob der richtige Treiber drauf ist.
Du kannst natürlich auch den neuen Treiber noch mal drüber installieren. Musst du wissen.


----------

